# Durchsichtiger Fisch



## PatriciaW (5. Juni 2009)

Habe beim Surfen was tolles gefunden und dachte das wäre auch was für hier.
Die ersten Beschreibungen dieses Fisches stammen aus dem Jahr 1939. Der Tiefseefisch Macropinna microstoma sollte röhrenförmige Augen haben und wurde jahrelang erforscht. Jetzt haben Experten aus dem kalifornischen Monterey das eigentlich Spannende entdeckt.
Der Fisch hat einen durchsichtigen Kopf, in dessen Innerem die Augen stecken. Durchsichtig deshalb, damit er auch nach oben gucken kann, ohne seinen Körper bewegen zu müssen.

Was es alles gibt

Lieben Gruß Patricia


----------



## Digicat (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Durchsichtiger Fisch*

Servus Patricia

Danke fürs zeigen 

Die Natur bringt sehr spannende Lebewesen hervor.
Angepaßt an die jeweiligen Verhältnisse 

"Spock" würde sagen ... Faszinierend


----------



## ziemlicherneuling (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Durchsichtiger Fisch*

Hallo Patricia,
das hast du aber nicht am 1.April gefunden oder? Ich mags gar nicht glauben
Eva


----------



## CoolNiro (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Durchsichtiger Fisch*

das Fake geistert schon lange durch you tube,
nicht schlecht animiert, aber die Kiemen wurden
vergessen :__ nase

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Christine (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Durchsichtiger Fisch*

Hallo Patricia,

da das Bild nicht von Dir gemacht ist, musste ich es leider löschen. Setze doch bitte einen Link zum Fundort.

Und für zukünftige Fälle lies Dir bitte das hier noch einmal durch:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/19970

Danke.


----------



## PatriciaW (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Durchsichtiger Fisch*

Halli Hallo...
nein das Bild ist kein Fake(schade das es gelöscht wurde)den Fisch gibt es wirklich.
Fande es sehr interessant was es so alles für Fische gibt und auch nicht schlimm es hier zu zeigen.....und nun mal ehrlich.....Wie kann man so einen Fisch selber Fotografieren wenn er so selten ist.Naja,vieleicht klappt es ja mal irgendwann mit einem Foto,wenn er mal zufällig an mir vorbei schwimmt:hai
:cu und lieben Gruß
Patricia


----------



## PatriciaW (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Durchsichtiger Fisch*

Hier noch mal einen Link,wo man den Fisch sehen kann.
Einfach nur interessant

http://www.merkur-online.de/nachrichten/heute-im-web/videodestages-durchsichtiger-fisch-90507.html

Gruß an alle
Patricia


----------



## rumble (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Durchsichtiger Fisch*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RM9o4VnfHJU


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Durchsichtiger Fisch*

Hi,

durchsichtige Fische haben auch viele im Aquarien.

Indischer Glaswels (Kryptopterus bicirrhis) - gehört zu den echten Welsen (verwandt mit dem heimischen __ Waller/__ Wels). Hier ist außer dem Eingeweidesack der Körper durchsichtig, sodas man jeden Knochen darin sieht:crazy

MfG Frank


----------



## PatriciaW (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Durchsichtiger Fisch*

Hi,
ja stimmt....doch der ist ja sehr winzig und nicht so süß.Es gibt ja auch eine Garnelen Art,White Pearl Garnele,die auch durchsichtig ist....doch der Macropinna microstoma hat vom aussehn etwas von einen Delphin. 

MFG Patricia


----------



## goldfisch (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Durchsichtiger Fisch*

Hallo,
also irgenwie habe ich Delphine anders in Erinnerung:
http://www.fishbase.org/Summary/spe...4&genusname=Macropinna&speciesname=microstoma
mfg Jürgen


----------



## PatriciaW (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Durchsichtiger Fisch*

Hi
ja hab ich auch,doch von der Seite hat er eine kleine ähnlichkeit(Kopf) es ist natürlich kein Delphin nur ähnlich
:cu


----------

